# (MN) Bluegoose's Passion For Jazz "Louie"



## Russell Archer

Bluegoose's Passion For Jazz "Louie"

AFC CFC CAFC Jazztime Last Chance V Pekisko x Bluegoose's Mystic Creek Siren
D.O.B. 6-8-2006

Accomplishments:

#2 High Point Derby Dog 2008......58 pts in 30 trials.

2007 Derby list @ 13 months old w/ a 2nd & then back-to-back Wins.
Won 64 dog derby.

Qual....Win.

2009 Record
Open 3rd, 4 JAMs
Am. 2nd

OFA....Good
CERF...Clear
CNM....Clear
EIC.....Clear

Featured dog in the Nutri Source dog food ads. 

Winter in GA
Summer in MN

Contact Russell Archer 320-232-9744

Pro references: Chris Ledford, Jim VanEngen, Isaac Langerud & Jason Baker.


----------

